# GALTONATORS EXTREME YODA 3 TRAINING JOURNAL



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Now I'm back from my holidays it's time to crack on with Yoda 3 training

I competed in the BNBF southern in the lightweight class coming second.

I also won the best wheels award.

Before the show the plan was to just do this show then forget about competing.

However my plan is now to compete in 2011. That's the plan anyway!

Main goals are to stay lean and bring up my upper body.

Yoda 3 training designed by Neil Hill is basically this

Week 1 compound movements 6-10 reps

Week 2 compound and isolation 10-15 reps

Week 3 All out mentalness with drop sets and high reps 20 -60 reps

Now this will be a change for me having been a HIT fan for so long so I'm expecting some changes to be body.

Couple this with my sponsorship with EXTREME NUTRITION and I think we can make some nice improvements.

My training split will be

5 days a week 30 mins cardio pre breaky. I like doing this and i have asthma so have to keep my lungs ect healthy

Tuesday BACK, BICEPS AND CALVES

Wednesday CHEST, SHOULDERS, TRAPS AND TRIS

Friday Quads, Hams and abs

These days fit in with my work and wife so all good.

Diet wise i'm going more with the moderate carbs with added fats approach as to many carbs bloat my lower abdomen to much.

Typical day will be

cardio

10 Extreme glutamine capps

1) 60g oats,50g Extreme pro 6, handful of sultanas, 10g omega 3 capps. Probiotic yog

2) 150g mashed sweet pot, 125g cooked chicken, green beans,10ml 3,6,9 oil. Apple

3) same as 2 but different fruit

4) 50g Extreme pro 6 2 large handfulls of mixed nuts

5) tea with my wife. Home made, chicken or beef meal. With white spuds or 50G easy cook brown rice. Could be a curry, chilli, satay chicken etc lots of veg. 10ml of 3,6,9 oil

6)50g Extreme pro 6 10ml 3,6,9 oil

Pre workout Extreme Kr evolution and Extreme glutamine

pwo Extreme build and recover

I will change the diet if i'm getting to tubby or if not gaining muscle.

2 cheat meals a week at the weekend

I will add in receipes and food prep help as I go along:innocent:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Subscribed. I really thing you're upper body will respond so much better to this protocol and your general fitness levels should sky rocket.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well it will be fun to do different stuff every week


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll also be lurking within these walls  Great news on the sponsorship!prep/plan looks excellent,as you say,adjust accordingly,best luck mate,now go do your stuff! :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Subbed!! Can't wait to follow your progress and as above congrats on the sponsorship mate! :thumb:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Galt, enjoyed the last one a lot, so will follow this mate.

Good luck with your new goals.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers chaps

In a radical change I'm going to post some training in this journal tommorow !!!!!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck mate, subscribed and looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck with this mate


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

good luck mate will be following this, is this training system the same as what neil hill has zack khan doing? looks a good system i am thinking about starting training like this too.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck mate

Using a lot of extreme products did you manage a full sponsorship pack?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Ollie I am happy with what Doug has given me

As prom missed a recipe

Satay sauce

2 teaspoon of natural peanut butter

1 teaspoon of natural yogurt

enough soy to make runnny

stir all together and you would think it was bad for you.

Vits i take are

2 multis a day

4g glucosoamine

2g vit c

zinc

magnesium


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

thats what counts scotty mate still real please for you after our convo regarding the sponsors keep up the good work a true inspiration


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks mate. Yes i'm happy and I will kae sure big Doug stays happy with me also

I dont really get this inspiration stuff. I just worked really hard to achieve a goal. Really hard, however if I inspire 1 person to compete the thats all good.

Tea to night was

http://www.sally-bee.com/recipe_detail.php?rid=10

Jan changed it a bit as there are two of us and that recipe is for 4-6

Tonight i actually trained:lol:

Back

Chins with a narrow grip

15kg x6

15kg x 5

me x9

Bent over row with a narrow grip

90kg x 10

90kg x 8

100kg x 6

deads

140kg x 7

140kg x 6

140kg x 6

1 arm dumbell rows

38kg x 8 did 3 sets

barbell curls with a straight bar

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 6

dumbell hammers

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

20kg x 7

calves raise on smith

130kg x 10 4 sets

Did lots of streching between sets. Had to guess the weight a bit but i was pumped like hell


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Will keep an eye on this. Good luck and congrats on the sponsorship.

I would imagine week 3 is going to take a while to get used to if your used to doing HIT type of training bring on the DOMS lol.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Best of luck Gal, loved reading your last prep and the results you got.

As much as I've been denying it over the past few months I think carbs bloat me up big time, planning a similar moderate carbs / high fats to what you have written up, I may even rob a little of it :whistling:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks chaps.

I'm in pain already. I think a long soak will be in order on Thursday night with lots of deep heat lol

The fats is just an idea that i'm giving a go. Depending on how things pan out food might get moved around a bit to make sure i have something to diet off next time. Not planning on going over 70kg at the very max ideally a few kg's lower


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought it was time to share my oaty loaf receipe

I mix

100g oats

2 handfulls of dried fruit

3 egg whites

hot water and mix leave for ten mins till oats have soaked up water

then add 100g of Extreme pro 6 or whatever chocolate protein you like

stir till the powder is mixed in

Pour mixture into a lined loaf tin

Cook at 200 degrees for 10-15mins

You will then have a nice loaf cake. Ideal for when your out and about. This keep for about 2 days before it tastes a bit odd


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Cooking with Galt - Love It!

I think Scot you inspire people as you came so far to achieve your goals as let's be honest you looked **** last year and now you look amazing.

Great stuff fella


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Fair point big fella


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Er no he didn't. :confused1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I did a bit. :innocent:

Tonight I did push and traps

Incline becnch

55kg x 10

55kg x 6

66kg x 5 rp2

flat dumbell bench

30kg x 7

30kg x 6

30kg x8got a spotter

dips

20kg x 8

20kgx 7

20kg x 6

dumbell shoudler press

24kg x 6 three sets

front bar press sat on the bench press no back support

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

triceps pushdowns ( flared elbows)

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

close grip bench

40kg x 6 for 3 sets

shrugs

90kg x 10 3 sets

As you can see my pressing pish. I think this is the one session when a spotter would be a massive help. However like minded people in my gym is like rocking horse poo:lol:

Next weeks upper reps week i will do 2 working sets otherwise I will be in the gym for ages. These workouts are dead on a hour or just a tad over.

Tea tonight was meatball and brown rice with broccolli


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't suppose you have a link to a write up on y3t training mate?

As for you pushing strength...mines shocking


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Scott

I train alone alot at the moment, and I've good with DB's first, then flyes, followed by Smith inclines to be safe, or plate loaded hammerstrength press. Worth a try?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats my usula attack Si but with Yoda 3 the first week needs to be compounds only and to force more of a differance I have tried to keep the first week as free weight as possible. However the next 2 weeks will be a bit safer


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I will be attempting to make some protein muffin things at the weekend. So fingers crossed that will workout and we can eat chocolate protein muffins


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

OJay said:


> Don't suppose you have a link to a write up on y3t training mate?
> 
> As for you pushing strength...mines shocking


here is a link that describes it

http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/y3t-training.html


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

OJay said:


> Don't suppose you have a link to a write up on y3t training mate?
> 
> As for you pushing strength...mines shocking


Hello mate

http://emag2a.pressmart.com/Beef-Magazine-704/emag/index.aspx?vIssueId=1026

There is abig article in the last issue of the Beef


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/breakfast-recipes/22117-raikeys-oat-flour-breakfast-muffins.html

Found these by an old legend on here. Think I will follow the same idea but use half oats half ground almonds and whites instead of whole eggs


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Extreme Pro 6 makes fab protein pancakes:thumb: As does the Whey! Love Dougs stuff and I don't use owt else!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Galt, I'm interested in this Yoda 3 Training, What do your training routines look like for week 2 and 3 ? Exercises and sets etc


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Extreme Pro 6 makes fab protein pancakes:thumb: As does the Whey! Love Dougs stuff and I don't use owt else!


Pro 6 is something I have always wanted to use on a consistent basis and now i'm lucky I can. The amount of peptide bonded glutamine in it is a massive bonus.

It's must work for you Tan your change has been huge:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

54und3r5 said:


> Hey Galt, I'm interested in this Yoda 3 Training, What do your training routines look like for week 2 and 3 ? Exercises and sets etc


Hello mate

It's a good program. Weeks 2 and 3 I'm not sure yet. I think I will go to 2 working sets instead on 3 as the workout are to long and I only have 1 hour.

Week 2 is reps 10-15 and compounds and isolations

week 3 25 reps small muscles 50+ large groups with supersets, drops etc

Week 2 and 3 should be pump tastic.

Diet wise im adding 10g of oats to breaky and changeing the oil for nuts at the last meal.

I have not used glutamine or creatine for a month so once a couple of week pass they should give me some nice fullness


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers for the reply - I'm thinking of using it for arms -

So for example -biceps n forearms

Week 1 bb curl -db hammer curl - reverse curl - 3 sets 6-10 reps

Week 2 bb curl: alternated db curl - db hammer curl: concentration curls- reverse curls: wrist curls - 2 sets 10-15

Week 3 - same as week 2 but 1 set of 25 reps each -

Is that what it should be like??


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Why just arms? embrace it fully i'd say.

The last week is supposed to be hell so remember that if you try it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Think you have a point mate. Never mind call it what you will I think Kevin English does something similar and calls it something else.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The muffins have been made a little dry but ok

1 cup egg whites

1/4 cup ground almonds

1/4 ground oats

handfull of sultannas

60g pro6

1 teaspoon baking powder

Bake in little bun cases for 10 mins 200 degrees

They rise a lot so dont put to much in the cases

Maybe I wont add the baking powder next time. Makes about 10 depending on size


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Quads and hams today and abs

as this was all compound I made sure to get some blood in the legs

5 mins on the bike and 50 reps on the leg ext and hams curl

BACK SQUATS

100KG X 10

120KG X 4

140KG X 4 GOT THE WORST SPOT EVER HE NEARLY PULLED ME OFF MY FEET:confused1:

120KG X 3 to make up the reps

FRONT SQUATS

80KG X 8

90KG X 6

90KG X 6

LEG PRESS

240KG X 10

320KG X 10

360KG X 8

SLDL

100KG X 10

100KG X 8

100KG X 9

Abs were

weighted leg raises

crunch machine

Did lots of streching between sets as im expecting a lot of pain tomorrow:thumbup1:

Had to change the weights around abit as i'm not sure of my strength at the moment


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The muffins are pretty dry so I made an oat loaf today which as allways tastes amazing.

Protein panckaes for breaky

50g ground oats

25g ground almonds

1/4 egg whites or 3 egg whites

1 big scoop of whey

water

Mix and fry in a little oil makes 6 little pancakes which i put reduced sugar jam on


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Weekend was nice without being to expensive

Average weekend eating is

1) protein pancakes or granary toast

2)shake or oat loaf or chicekn wrap

3) 4 eggs scrammbeld , 2 slices of toast

4) same as 2

5)cheat meal usually home made curry and a dessert

6) shake and nuts

Might add in the odd ice cream of share some cake with the wife but nothing mental.

Made some really nice chicken burgers

Just addded

2 chicken breast

1 chilli

2 cloves of garlic

1 onion

mexican seasoning

to a blender and then blended.

Made really nice burgers


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm lazy mate. I did chicken kebabs on the BBQ yesterday and had the leftoves for lunch today!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I had the chicken burgers and got the second half of the oat loaf for mid afternoon. Im enjoying this off season not I have structure


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> I had the chicken burgers and got the second half of the oat loaf for mid afternoon. Im enjoying this off season not I have structure


How good is your condition now? Still got abs?

Also, the people at work they must have noticed the difference, have they said anything?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes still got abs and veins

The people at work don't care or notice at all mate. The boss reluctently asked me how I did and seemed more ****ed off that i'd done well.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

screw the work folk mate, you done amazing


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers Ollie

Hopefully if the agency get their fingers out they won't be my workmates for much longer


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Yes still got abs and veins
> 
> The people at work don't care or notice at all mate. The boss reluctently asked me how I did and seemed more ****ed off that i'd done well.


 Bunch of back n fronts Scott. Sooner you get a new job the better mate.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Simon your right, very right indeed. I will give the agency a call next week if they have not called me


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Not much to report.

I think my yougurt is upsetting my guts a bit so cutting those out. Will add in more oats to replace the lost cals. Must have developed a bit of a dairy issue. Joy

Last night made chicken parcels

Double up a large piece of foil so its twice as thick.

make 4 sides to the foil so its got 4 walls

in the middle

50g basmati rice

chopped mushrooms,peppers,onions.

herbs and spices

lay 1 chicken breast on top

poor in very carefully 200ml of chicken stock

seal the parcel

Put in the over for 45 mins

Then you have a nice tea. You could use soy and 5 spice and this would be chinese flavour


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Great recipe scott, I'm currently eating for lunch cold chicken breast and couscous


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cous cous is nice.

I had cold chicken, cabbage, sweet pot and hemp oil with an orange. Quite nice, so much easier to eat than grains


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back, biceps and calves

2nd week of Y3T 10-15 reps compunds and isolation

I have cut my workiing sets to two, 3 is to many for me and it just takes to long.

Chins

me x11

mex10

Bent over rows

80kg x 12

80kgx 11

incline dumbell pullovers

24kg x 15

24kg x 12

row machine

60kg x15

70kg x 11

2 arm seated dumbell curls

I fully supinate so my knuckes face forward at the start of each rep

12kg x 15

12kg x 12

reverse ez bar curls

30kg x 12

30kg x 11

calf press

100kg x 15

100kgx12

seated calf on smith

100kg x 15

120kg x 11

Made sure these were nice and slow otherwise I end up using to much weight and cutting the range of motion short.

Had my build and recover and thats me done

Tonight tea was a mini roast. So 1 chicken breats with some stuffing on top, dry roast spuds, sprouts and broccolli with some low salt gravy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

My thoughts about dairy being a problem are correct. Did without my yogurt today and I have no sudden need to go to the toilet, no gas no bloat. It would appear that Im ok with with things such as whey concentrate,ice cream and things with dairy in them but straight dairy like milk, yogurt and quark give me problems. Not an issue really I will just have a banana or some more oats with breakfast


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SHOULDERS, CHEST, TRICEPS AND TRAPS

WEEK 2 10-15 reps isolation and compunds

Dumbell shoulder press

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

standing db laterals

14kg x 15

14kg x11

bent laterals

10kg x 15

14kg x 11

Inclien db press

24kg x 13

24kg x11

flat db fly

14kg x 13

14kg x10

flat bench

50kg x 12

50kg x 10

v bar pushdowns

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

skullcrushers

30kg x 10

20kg x15

smith shrug front

100kg x 15

100kgx12

smith shrug behind

60kg x 15

60kg x 10

I usually do chest first which completly destroys my dets and leaves me no energy for the shoulder pressing. So I did shoudlers first and althoug I was weak on chest it was no weaker than I would be if I did chest first. What a revelation.

Tea was chilli

500g mince

1 tin chopped toms

ground cumin 1 teaspoon

ground corriander same

cinamon same

chilli powder as much as you like

onion

bell pepper

mushrooms

water if needed

Thats all and it was very nice with rice and veg:beer:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

strange that shoulders didn't impact on the weight you shift on chest, that's really bizarre. How do you get on with pre exhaust with chest?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I am a strange one!!!

Well i suppose i did pre exhaust by doing shoulders first but next week is the propper pre exhuast stuff. Next week is the week off hell


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Quads and hams

Lying hamstring curls

20kg x 16 1 rep to many but failure

25kg x 14

30kg x10

db sldl

40kg dumbells so 80kg x 16

47kg dumbells x 13

back squats

100kg x 15

110kg x 14

smith front squats

60kg x 15

tweeked my left knee a touch doing these. So stopped doing them

lunges stepping up onto a bench with dumbells

22.5kg x 15 each leg

25kg x x15 each leg

no knee pain

The smith machine fronts stooped early so i did a few pump out sets on the leg press and leg ext just to make sure the knee wasnt buggerd. It was fine. Just obviously doesnt like the angle on the smith machine fronts. So won't do those again

ABs

rope crunches 3 sets

leg raises 3 sets

streched out loads and that was that.

Actually made myself feel sick today doing legs so must be good:beer:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Why DB's for Stiff Leggeds?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

find it targets the hammies better as you can keep the dumbells at the side


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

As you seem to be a dab hand in the kitchen why not look into making almond milk! Basically it means blitzing pre soaked almonds and then straining them. I've had a bash and it works a treat, I make my porridge with the milk and use the lft over grounds in home made protein bars and pancakes:thumb:.

I have to say i am with you too on the DB's for SLDL, I like keeking them really close to my legs and not standing right up to keep the tension on the glutes and hams....also interesting to keep the knees squeezed together ALL the way through the movement...not that I have good hams PMSL....but one day I will


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Almond milk sounds good Tan. Yes i'm very good in the kitchen. Jan did not marry me for my good looks lol

With the sldl. I find the bar is good for the heavier weeks but once the reps go high dumbells give you a better feel and like you say sit the hammies well. Will try the knees touching method sounds good


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Paul married me for my fcking charm ;0)


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Got the t today mate nice one, I love a nice baggy tee when training things like legs and back just get all sweaty n don't want tight clthes on

Cheers again


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

no worries mate you did my avi and sent the pics so the least I could do


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Paul married me for my fcking charm ;0)


 :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good thanks mate. You ok?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Galt, Been doing some research on the web and this yoda training is incredibly similar to POWER/REP-RANGE/SHOCK - any reason why u chose to do yoda training instead of the former ?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i think they are the same thing but buy a different name to be honest. I did the yoda one as it was well explained in the last issue of the Beef and my dunder head could understand it lol


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> i think they are the same thing but buy a different name to be honest. I did the yoda one as it was well explained in the last issue of the Beef and my dunder head could understand it lol


Who cares fella, I reackon you're upper body will fiinally catch up with those tree trunks you call legs.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Who cares what it's called or who made the routine if t works


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I must admit I'm loving this style of training as every week is totally different to the last. Strength is shooting up as is recovery. Starting to add in a bit more food as im a steady 65.7kg now. Things have leveled out. I'm not looking to be to much heavier but I want to have enough to build.

Thanks for reading. I will post my chicken casserole receipe that I had last night for tea


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Last night I made a chicken casserole which was fro two people

2chicken breasts

2 carrots

2 medium onions

1 corgette

1 chicken stock cube

1 bell pepper

mushrooms quatered

mixed herbs

tarragon

a sprinkle of flour just to thicken the sauce

Fry off the veg till they have a little colour and sprinkle with the flour fry for a few mins until the flour has cooked a little as raw flour doesn't taste good

empty this into a casserole dish

Brown the chicken and once browned put in casserole dish

then add water, the stock cube and herbs to the same pan until the cube dissolves and pour this into the casserole. Then put in the oven for 45 mins-1 hour


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

First night of hell week

Reverse grip pulldowns

60kg x 10 4 drops all of about 10 reps

30 secs rest

wide grip pulldowns

same as reverse but not sure of the reps but they were 8 ish per drop

vertical traction machine

30kg x 50 reps rest paused

low rope rows

20kg x 20

ss

straight arm pulldown

12kgx 30

did that twice

dumbell rows

34kg x 20

34kg x15 ds 24kg x 15

ez bar curls

30kg x 20

30kg x 15 ds 20kg x 15

swiss ball cable preacher curls

10kg x 10 ds 5kg x 10 twice

hammers

12kg x 12 4 drops all the way down the rack

Calves toe press

100kg x 12 4 drops all of 12 exects the last at 20kg of 20 reps

seated dumbell calve raise

80kg x 30

straight onto standing bodyweight raises

50 reps

did that twice

Well that was intense. My hands were shaking at the end and i was pumped beyond anything I have experienced before. id say the facia was streched. I also stretched my whole body after the weigths as allways.

Had a much need build and recover with an extra scoop of whey. So it was bannana and strawberry which was pretty nice


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that looks fun!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I wanted to do some high rep deads but there were knob heads every where. I am really thinking about getting in the gym at 6.30am and doing 30 mins 4-5 times a week


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.jamieoliver.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=35668

lats nights tea. Bloody awsome with added veg and brown rice


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey bud!

what the hell is a vertical retraction machine and does it hurt what ever it retracts out of you?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My god, no wonder it's called hell week!!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey bud!
> 
> what the hell is a vertical retraction machine and does it hurt what ever it retracts out of you?


http://www.sheffield.ac.uk/usport/s10/equipment/upperbody.html

Hello mate is half way down the page. Bit of a novelty piece of kit but its different. If I was any more retracted id disapear lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

RACK said:


> My god, no wonder it's called hell week!!!


Yes it was great. The worst bit is trying to get people off kit that you want to get on. Hence me thinking about training at 6.30 am. Not to keen unless it get really busy at 5pm

However at the end of the workout you are really pumped up so look super :beer:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders, chest, triceps and traps

Dumbell laterals

16kg x 10 drops all the way down the rack till 4kg

tried again starting with the 18s but the reps were 6's instead of 10's

Press machine

50kg x10 dropping 10kg each time till 10kg

tried again but was done

Behind the back cable laterals

5kg x 20

ss

cable rear laterals

5kg x 20

Did this twice

Pec dec

40kg x 10 drops down to 10kg

did this twice

incline machine

50kg x 10 drops down to 10kg

flat dumbell press

18kg x 20 rp

rope pushdowns

20kg x 10 15kg x 5 10kg x 5

overhead cable ext

20kg x 15 2 drops

Dumbell shrugs

42kg x 20 38kg x 20 32kg x 20 all done with no rest

Well that was pumptastic

I can only do one mega drop set per excersie the second attempts were poor so next time one is enough.

Legs on Friday should be fun.

If I go through with my idea of going to the gym at 6.30 am i will only have 30 mins so might need to split things up a bit so I can get in and out without being late for work.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Really fancy tryin Y3T....mine & Dan's off season winter plan! Can't wait!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Its really good I think you will like.

Might try Toms approach after my little holiday in October. Like to try different things


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

why do you train deltts before chest?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I used to do chest first but it made my delt workout a bit poor so last week i tried doing delts first and it made no difference to my chest strength so do them first. In an ideal world i would give chest and delts seperate days but thats not really possible at the moment. Thats kind of whats drawing me to Toms approach of hitting muscles over a longer period so muscles get hit harder but they get more rest.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

makes sense, i did try it once but my pressing work for chest suffered.

with all these reps i can see why its called hell week lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Lat night just chilled out with the wife and had astir fry. I wont bother with the recipe as I'm sure everyone does these.

Today is hell day on legs so should be vomit inducing.

Must admit since starting on Extreme supps I have noticed a real change in my recovery. I an not as sore and feel more recoverd.

I am taking

5 capps Glutamine pre breaky and pre workout or pre bed

4 kre evolution capps a day

a build and recover shake post workout

and pro 6 2-3 times day

Really noting the difference now Im back on a calorie surplus and with the creatine and glutamine i really look mega pumped after a workout.

Also the Extremist clothing range is really good quality and fits really well, not your normal cheap baggies and cotton vest


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well the workout I have been dreading all week. Legs

My warm up for legs is 5 mins on the bike and 50 reps really light leg press

Seated hammie curls

2 warm ups just light

40kg x 15 ds 30kg x 13 20kg x 20

glute ham raise

me x 13 me x 8

ss

sldl

50kg x 20 80kg x 13

leg press

250kg x 61 reps rest pause 30,15,10,5 i THINK

A quad set on the smiths of

right leg lunges x10 reps

left leg lunges x 10 reps

feet together squats x 10 reps

feet wide squats x 10 reps

2 sets [email protected] 30kg [email protected]

leg ext

55kg x 12 ds 40kg x 10 30kg x 10

then did abs

rope crunches

3 sets last a triple drop

leg raises 3 sets

crunches

Then i nearly fell down the stairs as my legs didn't work


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Then i nearly fell down the stairs as my legs didn't work


Good work Scott.

Jelly legs - great fun


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

walking has been an issue today love it


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looked like a cool leg session matey ;0)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

It was a painful experiance mate

Weekend was nice

Took Mum and Dad to Bath on Saturday for a birthday treat which went down well with them. Needless to say I ate far to much.

Sunday pretty chilled out just cooked food for the week and did house stuff.

Next weekend going to a nice country show weather permitting


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tonight was

BACK, BICEPS AND CALVES

Chins

20kg x 3 rubbish

15kg x 6

15kg x 4rubbish

This was poo so I did

me x 10 just to compensate

Think I will stick to just chining bodyweight for a while

Bent over rows

100kg x 8

100kg x9

Deads

160kg x 6

160kg x 7 really had to grind out that last rep

dumbell rows

42kgx 8

42kg x10

straight bar curls

40kg x 8

40kg x 9

db hammers

22kg x 9

22kg x 8

calf press

150kg x 9

150kg x 8

190kg x 5

The workout started a bit poor but then it seemed to get better as time went on. Should take out the dumbell row and add in a width move i think as I need more width to my back.

Tea was the healthy curry receipe which I think I have shared?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd alternate DB with BB rows, no need to do both in the same sesh


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How's things going mate? Training seems to be going good

Seeing you're weights makes ms realise I need to get seriously stronger it's crazy! I'm the weakest bugger out there!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Simon m said:


> I'd alternate DB with BB rows, no need to do both in the same sesh


I think I would generally just wanted to row the heaviest dumbells in the gym lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

OJay said:


> How's things going mate? Training seems to be going good
> 
> Seeing you're weights makes ms realise I need to get seriously stronger it's crazy! I'm the weakest bugger out there!


This y3t is good in that you get a different workout each week. However they are taking me an hour each time. I generally like workouts a bit shorter like 30- 45 mins. Might change things up a bit after my week off in October. Or before If it get a new job.

I am weaker than I was when I was a fat knacker but feel so much better. Im just trying to keep a balance between gaining,not getting fat and still having a few treats of a weekend.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

hard balance but well worth it if can be done


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

True mate

Last night was Mums birthday and she had made cakes so it had a nice slice of homemade chocolate cake and it was superb.

Tea was lemon and mustard chicken with new potatoes and veg. Easy marinade this one, just mix lemon juice and wholegrain mustard together, poor over the chicken and roast for 20 mins ish


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds nice mate

I really can't be bothered marinating the food I just wanna eat it  putting different spices on my munch now more than ever


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

You only need to marinate for a few mins mate and you can make chicken a whole lot more exciting

Shoulders, Chest and triceps

Front press with free bar no back support

40kg x 10

50kg x 7

dumbell shoulder press

30kg x 7

30kg x 5

the hardest part was the set up

incline bench

60kg x7

60kg x 5

This is the highest incline bench ever. I just cant get on with it. Think the smith of dumbells next time

flat dumbell press

30kg x 8

30kg x 7

dips

me +26kg x 6

me +26kg x 7

close grip bench

50kg x 8

50kg x 7

pushdowns

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

with triceps I think there is more harm than good going mega heavy so kept it all tight and form spot on as I dont want bugger elbows as I get the odd ache now


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't believe you shoulder press the same as you chest press Scott. I'm sometimes down Dorset way and I must try and meet you to see what's happening with your chest mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Its that bench mate. If i get the angle right I can do more. That bench is near a shoulder press. I would love to stick with the free bar but i think I am going to have to admit it doesnt suit me so the next best is the smith or dumbells. I have inclined the 40's before so I dont see why I cant get them up again


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Its that bench mate. If i get the angle right I can do more. That bench is near a shoulder press. I would love to stick with the free bar but i think I am going to have to admit it doesnt suit me so the next best is the smith or dumbells. I have inclined the 40's before so I dont see why I cant get them up again


I much prefer DB' Scott, much safer imo. I do those and then smith later again to be safe


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I was just trying to stay true to yoda 3 training mate but needs must when the devil drives


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Before training stuff. Food stuff

Made cracking chicken burgers

chuck in a blender

1 red pepper

1 chilli

1 onion

ginger

garlic

2 chicken breasts

blend up until a thick past forms

put in the fridge for 20 mins then cook

These are awsome and you get 4 bigish burgers

Today I trained legs

Sldl

2 warm ups

140kg x 10

140kg x 8

Toes on plates to shift emphasis on hammies

Squats

warm ups

bar x 10

60kg x 20

100kg x10

Work sets

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

150kg x 6

fronts

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

I havent been happy with my form on squats since being back so wanted to nail them. That and loading the leg press takes ages on this week so squats are a better use of my time.

DID abs also

lots of weighted crunches, leg raises really nice and simple


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

This is a food related post.

Got my protein pancake recipe nailed now after much tinkering

1/4 cup ground oats

1/8 cup ground almonds

1/4 cup egg whites which is about 3 ish

1 scoop of protein powder i like chocolate

whisk together and add just enough cold water to make a thick, double cream like consistency then you just do them in the pan with fry light or a little oil

My diet has changed a bit to keep me gaining and a nice steady pace

5.30 cardio 30 mins just for health really

5 capps glutamine complex

30 mins later

1)

100g oats

50g pro 6 chocolate

handfull raisins

10ml flax oil

1 bananna

2)

125g cooked chicken

150g mashed sweet potatoes

green beans

10ml evo oil

apple or orange

3)

same as 2

4)

50g pro 6

large handful of cashews or almonds

5)

One of my tea receipes

6)

50g pro 6

1 desert spoon of natural pb meridian brand

5 glutamine capps

On workouts days i take

2 capps kre evolution pre workout

1 scoop build and recover, 1 scoop whey pwo

5 capps glutamine pre and post workout

On off days I take kre evolution 2 am 2 pm

Vits are taken am and pm

1 multi

1g vit c

zinc

mag

2g glucosoamine


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey fella, How you finding the yoda 3 style of training thus far?

I'm torn between doing a 5x5 cycle or a yoda 3 cycle after my competition.. The diversity of yoda training looks appealing i must admit...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello mate. Yoda 3 is really good. Really nice having different workouts all the time. Ideally a 4 workout split would be better rather than my 3 due to the intensity needed.

Im going to try Tiny Toms plan where you train each muscle once every 2 weeks but you beat the hell out of it. Worth a go as lots of folk seem to be getting good results with it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

how we doing mate? protein pancakes sound great

i kind of overendulged last night and feel crap now lol


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> how we doing mate? protein pancakes sound great
> 
> i kind of overendulged last night and feel crap now lol


Get the shorts and trainers on and go for a run,works wonders for reinvigoration while banishing the uncleanliness 

Great Journo Scott,keep it up mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

OJay said:


> how we doing mate? protein pancakes sound great
> 
> i kind of overendulged last night and feel crap now lol


All good here mate, we all overindulge at some point, got to live life while there is not a prep to be done. Must admit i'm enjoying the fact that if I go out somewhere I can grab a shake or a bar to tide move over rather than having to eat chicken and sweet potatoes


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ParaManiac said:


> Get the shorts and trainers on and go for a run,works wonders for reinvigoration while banishing the uncleanliness
> 
> Great Journo Scott,keep it up mate:thumbup1:


I agree cardio, sweat it out lol

Thanks Para trying to make things as intersting as possible


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> All good here mate, we all overindulge at some point, got to live life while there is not a prep to be done. Must admit i'm enjoying the fact that if I go out somewhere I can grab a shake or a bar to tide move over rather than having to eat chicken and sweet potatoes


it is nice occasionally but when let off the lold lead im like an untrained dog and run wild!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm a married man mate. Perfect night for me is going out for an Indian with the little lady. She was the shorted blond lady in the car park at Bognor, the taller lady helped with my posing and prep.

Hope you didn't do anything to crazy mate, I know what you young uns are like


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back to week2 of the 3 weeks cycle 10-15 reps

Standing calf raise

90kg x 15

90k x 13

seated smith calf raise

120kg x 15

120kg x 11

Narrow grip chins

me x 20 reps rp took about 4 goes.

2 arm bent over dumbell rows

36kg dumbells x 13

36kg x 11

Did really like these but worth a pop

reverse grip pulldowns

50kg x 15

50kg x 11

cable row machine

70kg x 11

70kg x 11

1 arm dumbell row

42kg x 15

2 arm seated dumbell curl with full supination

14kg each hand x 15

14kg x 12

reverse ez bar curls

30kg x 11

30kg x11

I struggled like crazy tonight with 2 things, 1 the pump I was getting was just nuts off the hook

2 a close atmosphere made my asthma play up a bit.

So all in all not a bad workout but not one of the better ones


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders, chest , tri and traps

DB shoulder press

28kg x 15

30kg x 10 last rep had a touch from spotter

db laterals

16kg x 15

16kg x 11

bent laterals

14kg x 15

14kg x 11

incline dumbell press

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

flat fly

16kg x 15

18kg x 11

flat bench

55kg x 8

50kg x12

pushdowns

22.5kg x 15

25kg x 15

ovehead dumbell extensions

24kgx12

24kg x11

seated dumbell shrug

42kgx 15

42kg x11

Trying to fit the whole body in 3 workouts is making the workouts a bit long. MAYBE TO LONG TO BE INTENSE on all the sets.

Looking to use Toms approach as I can only do 3 days a week and that would allow shorted workouts and i could beat the hell out of each muscle.I will carry on with this split for another few weeks but It might get dropped.

Had a back niggle today but did not affect the workout


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I am starting to feel a bit overtrained to be honest. I know people say thats impossible but i am tired a lot and generally a bit run down. So going to still do y3t but instead of a ridgid weekly split i will be doing

1) back + calves

2)off

3)chest, bi and tri

4)off

5)quads quads every friday due to training ata decent gym near work

6) off

7) off

8) shoudlers and hamms

9)off

10) repeat

Gives me shorter workouts and I should feel more recovered. Also seperating chest and shoudlers can only be a good thing


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Have found this thread really informaitve thanks for sharing and good luck with the comps


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I try to give as much information as I can. No comps till next year but hopefully there will be more than 1 show next year all being well


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS

how I love training legs

Lying leg curls

25kg x 15

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

Kept it very controlled

dumbell sldl

47.5kg x 15

47.5kg x 11

squats

110kg x 15

120kg x 15

If things keep going this way I will be doing 140kg for 15 reps soon!!!

legs press

300kg x 15

300kg x 12

dumbell lunges

15kg x 15

20kg x 12

I have serious balance issues when doing these

So that was that

DID ABS

weighted leg raises

rope crunches

Streched a lot an that was that


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Scott

you need to find the same love for upper body as you do for legs as your upper body needs to catch up.

WRT Yoda training, you stamina is poor, so just drop it down a notch until your body can cope with it.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The love is there mate. Just not as evident


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Had a chilled weekend due to the weather. So eating was good as I was near the frigde. Grin

Back and calves on week3 of the cycle or hell week

Pulldowns to the front

ss

reverse grip pulldowns

1 set of 12 reps on each then started at 50kg then jsut dropped byt 10kg everytime I hit failure. Did this on both

machine rows

85kg dropping 10kg each time failure came. Think i was 50 odd reps as the machine counts the reps

straight arm pull downs

ss

low cable standing rows

2 super sets 20 reps

t bar rows

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

Wedged the bar in a weight stand Grin

calves press

190kg x 5 reps then just dropped 20kg at a time and kept repping

seated dumbell heel raises

ss

standing bodyweight heel raises

2 sets 20 reps per movement

I kind of like hell week as it is very challenging


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

the second part of my new split was

Chest biceps and triceps

We are on week 3 or the rotation so its all about blood flow

Incline 15degress fly

20kg x 20

20kg x 11+4+3+2 the + were 5 secs breath

incline machine press

60 kg x 7 then just kept dropping 10kg and reaching failure

dips

me x 20+10+5 again 5 sec rest

pec dec

20kg x 50 reps had to stop a couple of times for a breath but let the machine count the reps

ss

flat press machine

50kg x 10 reps which was failure

cable curls

20kg x 30 ds 15kg x 10 ds 10kg x 10

pushdown

20kg x 30 ds 14kg x 13 ds 10kg x 10

1 arm preacher

14kg x 20 reps per arm

overhead cable ext

20kg x 20 2 drops cant remember the reps

rope hammers

30kg x 10 ds 20kg x 10 10kg x 10

rope pushdowns

15kg x 11 then 2 drops

I was so pumped and full it was like my muscles were going to burst. Now I have split things up each more i'm getting done much quicker so i do an extreme stretch after each muscle group.

The gym was rammed tonight due to the rain I think people just wanted to get out of the house. Glad it's not like that all the time


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The has not been any life stuff this weeks o time for an update.

The agency i'm with are being rubbish. I have bee with them for over a month and have had zero interveiws so i'm going to try the agency that got me this job.

Teas this weeks have been

Monday stir fry, chicken, veg use soy 5 spice and chilli powder for flavouring

Tuesday satay chicken with brown rice and veg

Wednesday meatballs,spud,Jan made a tomato salsa thing and broccolli

Today I'm making rissoto parcels


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

August is a rubbish time for Jobs, all the students are working part time and no one is looking for full time. Hopefully it'll be better soon.

What are you looking to do?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I agree it's not great.

Just looking for an account management role. I'm doing that already but looking to get away from the aviation industry and the people I work with. I happily take a job on a very similar salary for a better job with career progression and linked to the fitness industry would be a massive bonus


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Quads and abs

squats

bar x20

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

140kg x 12 then took a breather for about 30 secs and got six more

Thought i was gonna spew

Leg press

260kg x 30+15+10+5 1 min rest then 20 more

leg ext

started at 50kg and just kept dropping. Got 50 reps

Quads were on fire and agin the stair were a bit scary to fall down.

Abs were leg raises,

rope crunches

just did lots of drop sets and high reps on these


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Did you try the pancakes hun?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello Tan

Yes they are very nice with a little reduced sugar jam on tom. Used ground almonds and they were good. Going to try a plain version tomorrow just egg whites and ground oats to see what thats like.

Hope your keeping on track?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Up at 5.45 today so I could get in an early training session. So had breaky at 6 and walked to the gym.

Shoulders and hamstrings

Lateral drop set

18kg x 6 dropped att the way down to the 4kg dumbells just hit failure on each drop which was about 6-10 reps per drop.

Smith front press

50kg x 18 ds 30kg x 20

face pulls

20kg x 20 ds 15kg x 13 ds 10kg x 20

cable rear delts from top cable

ss

cable laterals

2 supersets

smith front shrugs

120kg x 12 ds 90kg x 12 50kg x20

seated hamstring curls

45kg x 9 ds 35kg x 9 ds 25kg x 10 ds 15kg x20

smith sldl

90kg x 12

90kg x 12

feet high leg press

100kg x 50

120kg x 20

streched and done

Loved working out at this time

Got some pics from Chris Nsubuga which are fantastic so here are a couple


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Them pics are awesome dude!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks mate. Big Chris has taken some excellent shots and he offers a great service as well


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd put then pics up in my living room.. and reprint them for every other part of the house.. and have duplicates when visitors came over hahaha!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks chaps

I must admit there is a big space on the lounge wall lol


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Good shots mate, very good.

Can you wear contacts next time, I'd like to see your lovely eyes:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Hello Tan
> 
> Yes they are very nice with a little reduced sugar jam on tom. Used ground almonds and they were good. Going to try a plain version tomorrow just egg whites and ground oats to see what thats like.
> 
> Hope your keeping on track?


Ticking over Babe!

I make Paul's without ground almonds and with oats and half a banana....whole eggs for him tho lol.

I am living offa these things at the moment....egg whites and turkey:rolleyes:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Simon m said:


> Good shots mate, very good.
> 
> Can you wear contacts next time, I'd like to see your lovely eyes:tongue:


Cheeky bugger. In honesy I thought about them but I have used them before and hate the feeling. Being on stage you need to be as comfortable as possible and for me thats with specs


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Ticking over Babe!
> 
> I make Paul's without ground almonds and with oats and half a banana....whole eggs for him tho lol.
> 
> I am living offa these things at the moment....egg whites and turkey:rolleyes:


Well the last weeks are the hardest Tan. You will get to that stage and rock it:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Well the last weeks are the hardest Tan. You will get to that stage and rock it:thumb:


 :tongue: I will do my best. Routine is all sorted and just fine tweaking on posing now as things start showing.....


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Cheeky bugger. In honesy I thought about them but I have used them before and hate the feeling. Being on stage you need to be as comfortable as possible and for me thats with specs


Daily disposibles are good. I wear them when I train or play sports. Takes a little getting used to but you'd look mighty purty!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back and calves

Back to week 1 so heavy basics

Chins

mex10

me x6

me x 6

bent over rows

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

form was really spot on

deads

170kg x 8 to mid shin

170kg x 6 to the floor

t Bar rows

60kg x 10

80kg x 7

80kg x 8

smith machine calf raises

120kg x 10 did 5 sets with ten breaths between each set

Streched a lot and then done


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

QUADS HEAVY COMPOUNDS

SQUATS

bar x20kg

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

140kg x 8

150kg x6

170kg x 3 Not really in the target rep range but i wanted to test my strength while spotters were about

FRONT SQUATS

80KG X 6

80KG X 6

80KG X 8

Tried 90kg but that was rubbish

pin legs press

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

Really like this for a change. New Milton have the max staxk of 250kg where at Ringwood they have been tight and only got a 190kg stack. In fact it's like that at all the machines in New Milton they have the max amount of weight that the supplier supplies.

Getting a bit of general soreness in my knees. Think some high rep leg extensions with little weight first to get some blood around. I have been doing a few but obviously not enough. If anyone has any suggestions on warming up for legs then please share.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

not much to report. Had an ace weekend with the wife, just being mental with each other. Not had a cross word since the comp diet ended.Funny that. Chest and arms tonight so thats always a nice workout


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well after a super weekend bit of compound CHEST AND ARMS

Incline dumbell press

36kg x 10

40kg x 6

Slight incline smith

70kg x 6

70kg x3 rp2

flat bench

50kg x 10

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

straight bar curls

40kg x 10

40kgx10

40kg x10

hammers

24kg dumbels x 9 x 3 sets

pushdowns

30kg x10

35kg x 10

35kgx 8

triceps dips

me+20kg x 10

same x 5

same x4 rp2

As you can see on pressing I start off decent then my power just drops big time. Never mind I feel all the reps and there is no bouncing


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Before todays entry i;m making some changes to this y3t training style and my split.

I feel that parts 1 (compound) and part 2 (compound and isolation) can be mixed in 1 part so.I will do 1 cycle of compounds and free weight isolation. and the next time I will do the hell week or drop sets and supersets.

Also training hams and quads apart is just not right for me. I feel they complement each other when trained together so thats what i'm going back to

The body will still be trained every 9 days with hams and quads on Fridays

The way im splitting my body is

chest and bis

shoulders and tris abs will be hit with one of these

back and calves

hams and quads

Tonight was shoudler and hams as i'm starting my new plan Friday si hitting hams twice this week.

Dumbell shoulder press

32kg each x 8

34kg x 4

30kg x 6

Same pattern there as chest get weaker on presses as I go on

standing laterals

16kg x 8 3 sets

front bar press

40kg x 6

40kg x6

high feet leg press

150kg x 10

190kg x 10

190kg x 10

sldl

130kg x 6

130kg x 6

free bar shrug

130kg x 8 3 sets

lots of streching and home

Really cutting down on rest periods so about 1 min max really


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Good thinking Scott, I think that legs should be trained as a whole as there a synergistic benefit of training antagonising muscles.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

yes mate just got to get my finger out and get it done in an hour.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

HAMS AND QUADS

After suffering a bit with some knee soreness i have gone back to doing hams and quads together to see if it would help and along with 5 mins on the bike and some high rep leg ext before quads, bingo no knee soreness at all.:laugh:

Seated hamstring curls

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

sldl

140kg x 10

150kg x 5

stretched out hamms

leg ext 100 reps 20kg just to get my knees warm

leg press

300kg x 12

320kg x 12

squats

140kg x 10

150kg x 5

doing these last or in the middle means i can squat deeper than doing them first which is a great benefit

lunges up on to a bench with dumbbells

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 12

leg ext

60kg x 10

Did some leg rasies and crunches for abs and we are done. No knee pain at all, really glad thats gone


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The weekend was a nice quite one. Still a little financially challenged due to a few factors but I now owe no money to any one apart from my overdraft which is small so another step closer to prarity.

Had a odd day on Saturday where I just couldn't stop eating. I was hungry from about 5 till 9.30 really hungry. Sunday I was back to normal thank god.

Today my Extreme order came. I have 2 things I have not tried yet. Pro6 choc banana and extreme whey. Looking forward to trying these out.

Tonight was heavy back

Chins

me x 10+6+3+2 the + are ten breaths

Bent over rows

100kg x 12 110kg x 8

deads 1st rep from the floor then lowered to just below the knee

180kg x 6

180kg x 4

pulldowns close grip reverse

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

calves toes press

190kg x 6

170kgx 6

150kg x 10

150kg x 8

did lots of sets as the smith was taken up for seated so i did

seated dumbell calf raise

2x 42kg dumbells x15 really slow reps

That was that felt good.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

finances suck eh?

I've been there bud... trying to cancel out one debt at a time.

I ended up increasing one debt to pay off the other but the saving in APR% helped a lot.

only a bit to go now!

extreme have some good products


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Your right mate. The contest had a few surprise costs that next time i can spread out a bit now I know what I need. Things like Tan, food for the final week and my road tax all kind of came at once so they went on the card. Also took Mum and Dad out for the day for their birthdays and It cost me a few bob. They give me loads both in support and in help so I dont mind but when the bills come in all together you gotta suck it up.

Yes I have been really impressed with all the Extreme range and Im not just saying that. I definatly recover much better now and to be honest i use a very modest amount of their range


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and biceps tonight

INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS

42KG X 8

38KG X 7

15 DEG INCLINE FLY

20KG X 12

22KG X 7

DIPS

ME +22KG X 10

ME+22KG X 8

SEATED DUMBELL CURLS 2 ARMS AT A TIME

14KG X 12

14KG X 10

EZ CURLS

40KG X 12

40KG X7

DID ABS

3 sets of weighted leg raises and 3 sets of rope crunches

looking really full but still vascular sitting at about 70kg


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Good pressing Scott, your strength seems to be improving


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes Si now I have a split that suits me and my recovery the only way is up. The food helps as well


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice journal but i have a serious question.

Its called Yoda training does this mean you call your self a Jedi?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello mate

No im a mere padwan learner


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Hello mate
> 
> No im a mere padwan learner


 :lol:

Looking very good mate. I love how you shocked so many members on here by dieting down and looking as good as you did. Good luck with the future:thumbup1:

As far as the training goes it sounds cool but Star Wars is dated. Now if some one comes out with a Twilight training program i will be up for that but only if i can be on team Jacob


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Galt, just stumbled upon this as I was looking for info on the yoda 3, notice you only do

2 working sets on week 1, or is that week 2??

I was thinking only 3 compounds and 4 sets 6-10, say on back thats deads, bor and pull ups, then

calves for week 1

week 2 3 exercises (1 isolation)3 sets 10-12 reps

Also week 3 is a little confusing, do you just do all drop sets?? Mostly machines because of

the ease of dropping weight

Hows your results been, ie muscle mass

Great pics btw


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol:
> 
> Looking very good mate. I love how you shocked so many members on here by dieting down and looking as good as you did. Good luck with the future:thumbup1:
> 
> As far as the training goes it sounds cool but Star Wars is dated. Now if some one comes out with a Twilight training program i will be up for that but only if i can be on team Jacob


Hello big fella

I shocked myself with what I looked like. I'm not the finished article but it went very well.

The best thing I did was making contact with the chap and lady that prepped me. I would have never gone that low on cals or would have done things as basic as he does. The plan was very basic but he made very small changes which worked. He has prepped 2 novice class winners one of which won the overall this year at the bnbf southern and little old me.

The training is Neil Hills plan but I have changed it a little to suit me. I do like a bit of Star wars though, real classics


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> Hi Galt, just stumbled upon this as I was looking for info on the yoda 3, notice you only do
> 
> 2 working sets on week 1, or is that week 2??
> 
> ...


Hello mate

Week 1 is compounds 6-8 reps

week 2 is compound and isolation 10-15 reps

week 3 is hell and as hellish as you can make

I have chanegd things as I did not get on with that split.

I have mearged weeks 1 and 2 as I felt that suits me better and week 3 I just make as hellish as possible. Yes I use machines a lot on this week due to training alone and the safety factor. Also supersets do creep in but it litteraly what I can get on quickly as you need to keep the blood flowing also the gym is pretty small so you cant hog 2 bits of kit


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

HELL DAYS FOR QUADS AND HAMMS

LYING HAMSTRING CURLS

35KG X12

35KG 4 DROPS

30KG 4 DROPS

1ST 2 SETS SS

SLDL

100KG X 20

100KG X 13

GLUTE HAM RAISE

ME X15

ME X12

LEG EXT

60KG X10 DS X 5 10 REPS EACH DROP

LEG PRESS

250KG X 30 RP10 RP10 RP10 RP3

SS

GOBLET SQUATS






25KG X 50 WENT SAFE AS NOT DONE THESE BEFORE

QUAD SET ON SMITH

2 SETS LUNGES,SQUAT CLOSE STANCE, SQUAT SUMO STANCE 10 REPS EACH STRAIGHT THROUGH

1 SET 20 KG 1 SET 40KG

walking was a major issue and my lower back was mega pumped from the sldl as well. I think these is a by product of the kr evo i just get pumps every where:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice weekend went to the carnival, not quite Rio but was nice non the less. Had a chilled out Sunday.

SHOULDERS, TRIS, TRAPS AND ABS

DUMBELL SHOULDER PRESS

32KG X 8

32KG X 5 WITH NUDGE I HAD 6 BUT THE WEIGHT JUST STUCK

STANDING DB LATERALS

18KG X 8

18KG X 8

REAR LATERALS

14KG X 12

14KG X 12

PUSHDOWNS

25KG X 12

30KG X 10

OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT

24KG X 12

30KG X 6

REVERSE GRIP PUSHDOWNS

20KG X 12

20KG X 12

SMITH SHRUG

150KG X 8

150KG X 8

150KG X8

ABS

HANGINg leg raises 50 reps

crunches and weighted crunches

I felt a bit off during this one a bit sick. Not sure if due to the fact i moved quickly through stuff or i'm getting a cold. Also have some knots on my back that need working out, however I cant spend 40 quid on a sports massage atm so I will just have to try and strech them out


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back and calves hell workout

Reverse grip pulldowns

65kg x 20

65kg going failure and dropping 10kg each time until I got to 10kg

vertical traction machine

40kg x 30 reps

low row machine

30kg x 30

95kg x7 just dropped 10kg each time I hit failure till i got to 25kg

dumbell pullovers

24kg x 15

24kg x 15

ss

dumbell rows

42kg x 10

38kg x 12

t bar rows

60kg x 10 ds 50kg x 5 ds 40kg x 5 ds 20kg x 10

calves toe press

100kg x 30 rp

100kg x fail ds 20kg each time i hit failure

seated calves with db on kness

42kg dumbells x 20 x 2 sets

standing calve raise just body weight

Only next week then on holiday for a week:beer:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Another Friday afternoon toiling away training legs

Seated hamstring curls

55kg x 8

55kg x 6

40kg x 8

This benefits froma higher rep range 10-15

sldl well Romanian but sldl is easier to type

150kg x10

150kg x 8

lying hamstring

30kg x 10

leg press

320kg x 15

360kg x 12

400kg x12

squats

150kg x 8

150kg x8

lunges upo on a bench

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

Struggled for air a bit today with me asthma which mean the workout lasted a bit longer due to me struggaling to breath


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST BICEPS AND ABS

15 DEG INCLINE FLY

22KG X 20

22KG X 10 RP 3 RP 3

INCLINE MACHINE

40KG X 20

50KG JUST KEPT DROPPING WHEN FAILURE CAME

DIPS

ME X 10 RP 10 RP 10

PEC DEC

20KG X50

STATIC HOLD

EZ CURLS

50KG X 10 DS 30KG X 10 DS 20KG X 10

DB PREACHERS

14KG X 10 RP 5 RP 5

JUST WENT FROM ARM TO ARM SO THE NON WORKING ARM WAS RESTING

ROPE HAMMERS

25KG DROPS ALL THE WAY TILL 10 KG

15KG X 20

ABS

ROPE CRUCNHES

SS

LEG RAISES

4 SETS

Feel like i'm getting a cold or something so hammering the vits and ech as i dont want to be ill for my holiday.

When I return i'm going to try training at 6 am. This may mean I get up a fair bit earlier bit will remove a lot of end of day stress


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

early morning training is ano go as the gym opens at 6.30 not 6 as i thought never mind.

SHOUDLERS, TRIS, TRAPS

LATERALS

10KG X 20

12KG X 20

12KG X 20

REAR LATERALS

10KG X 20

12KG X 20

12KG X 15 DS 10KG X 5

FRONT RAISES

10KG X 20

10KG X 20

10KG X 15

FRONT BAR PRESS

30KG X 10

30KG X 10

30KG X 10

LATERALS

16KG START DROPPING 2 KG EACH TIME TILL 4KG

PUSHDOWNS

10KG X 40

15KG X 30

20KG X 20

25KG X 12

30KG X 9 THEN DROPS ALL THE WAY BACK DOWN THE STACK

TRI EXT

30KG X 10

30KG X 10

30KG X 10

OH CABLE EXT

20KG X 20

27KG START DROPED 5KG EACH DROP TILL 5KG

DB SHRUG

42KG X20 3 SETS

Very little rest between sets just really getting the blood in really pumped


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

is this hell week galt??


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> is this hell week galt??


Yes mate its the hell sessions. I really enjoy one week heavy 1 week hell


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

KJW said:


> UStill impressed with this journal. Where are you at with regards competing again?


Thanks mate glad ur finding it informative. ext year the plan is to do the BNBF southern and the NPA taunton as they are about a month apart. All things going well I will qualify for the finals:thumb:

I should find the next diet a bit less stressful due to me being able to plan things a bit better as I know whats going on and im a fair bit leaner this off season


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well the delts workout worked, my delts have never been so sore.

Today i had a few bits to do for next weeks holiday so trained at Ringwood.

SEATED HAMMIE CURLS

15KG X 40

25KG X 30

35KG X 20

45KG X 6

SLDL

50KG X 20

90KG X 20

130KG X 12

LEGS EXT

10KG X 50

20KG X 40

30KG X 30

40KG X 20

50KG X10

PIN LEG PRESS

190KG X 20

190KG X 11

Thats all the weight on the machine

smith squat

50kg x 12

90kg x 12

130kg x 6

That was all job done in and hour.

Week off next week so won't be online.

Really like this style of training, gives the body lots of different things to adapt to and it's not boring.

When I come back i fancy a month of HIT Dorian style just because i love it. To be honest I really love that style of training but after a while i get a few niggles so I will come back to the 1 week heavy 1 week hell split after my training self indulgence


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back in action today after a very relaxing holiday in Gurnsey

Back and calves

I did warm up sets but wont bother listing

Straight arm pulldowns with rope

25kg x11 rp 3

Reverse grip pulldowns

65kg x 11 rp 3

bent over rows

100kg x 10

100kg x 9

deads to just below the knee

150kg x 10

row machine

1 arm

40kg x 12

calf press

150kg x 11 rp 5

seated calf raise dumbells on knee as the smith is very popular with the half rep brigade

42kg x30

All taken to failure


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

In Jan I will have a chat with the wife and see if she is really happy for me to do it again. She is all for it at the moment but once I start the diet there is no stopping so she needs to be all go. Yes there will be another journal


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

It's nice to be back in my clean eating ways and doing cardio. I feel better, more energy,asthma is better just generally well.

CHEST AND BICEPS

The sets are to failure. I only count full reps, i try the next rep but if it doesn't happen its not counted.

30 degree dumbell press

38kg x 9 ds 24kg x 4

flat machine press

70kg x9 rp1

flat fly

20kg x 10 rp2

pec dec

35kg x 10

dumbell preacher

16kg x 10 rp 5

ez curls

40kg x9 rp 3

rope hammers

30kg x 11

Did abs as well

rope cruches 3 sets and legs raises 3 sets

I am sore as hell from the back workout so just going to failure and a little beyond this week but nothing to silly


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

FIRST LEG SESSION BACK

Lying leg curl

30kg x10 rp3

sldl

120kg x 11 rp2 used the ez bar

leg ext

70kg x 9 rp4

leg press

300kg x 15

300kgx10

really focusing on getting the depth right on these. Have to get a comprise between having the seat close enough so I can unrack it but far enough back to get a decent range of depth

front squats

70kg x 10

100kg x 8

going to press on with these as I don't feel I have ever given them a fair shot

Nothing special but Im feeling it today


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Get them weights up ya little pussy !!! :lol:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

justa light week to make you feel better mate:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Weekend was nice had a trip to Southampton to keep the wife happy. Then yesterday was my god daughter birthday so went round to see her.

Legs are pretty sore from Friday which is good. Going that extra little bit deeper on the leg press really gave me some dome in new places.

On the job search. No much is happening. Joined 3 agency to see if that had any permanent stuff but all seem quite. Been putting my Cv though people letter boxes on the off chance but nothing has come from it. Thinking of just sticking at this job and saving as much as possible then doing a personal training course so I can have my own business and make money for me rather than other people


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders, tris and traps

Dumbell shoulder press

30kg x 9 ds 24kg x 4

lateral raise

16kg x 10 rp 5

rear delt raise

12kg x 10 trying to focus on just using the rear delts

cable raise

5kgx 15kg all really slow with a hold at the top

pushdowns

30kg x12

oh dumbell ext

30kg x 10 rp 24kg x 5

reverse pushdowns with 1 arm

5 kg x 15 really squeezed

and some abs

That was not the most fantastic workout the world has ever seen. For the following.

1) I think Im getting a cold or some things going on. Drinking echinacea like it's going out of afashion.

2) There were so many youths leaving their dumbells all over the place. Now I now thins should not both me but It did:tongue:

From now on there will be 2 working sets as 1 just doesn't do it when you train solo. Im also goin back to 1 week heavu 1 week hell. So next times hell time


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

seems like winter is fast apon us had to scrape ice off the car today.

I'm getting a little heavier than I would like for this off season so I will be taking out the olive oil in my sweet potatoe mash and see what that does.

Cold seems to have come to nothing :thumb:

Jans car has been in the garage for the best part of a week now, not sure she is going to like the bill very much:cursing:

Back and calves tonight and its hell time so bring on the pump


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back and calves hell workout

FRONT PULLDOWNS

70KG X 12

60KG X 12

50KG X 15

1 MIN REST BETWEEN SETS

ROW MACHINE

30KG X 50

40KG X 40

50KG X 20

60KG X 10

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

25KG X 12 THEN 4 DROPS MUST HAVE BEEN ABOUT 30 REPS

T BAR ROWS

60KGX 15

60KG X 10 DS 40KG X 10 DS 20KG X 12

CALVES PRESS

50KG X 50

70KG X 20

110KG X 10

SEATED DUMBELL ON KNEES RAISE

42KG DUMBELLS X 20

SS

STANDING BODYWEIGHT CALF RAISES

20

DID THAT TWICE

Nice workout should be in pain tomorrow

Got strawberry build and recover and its really nice and refreshing. Also opened my tub of choc/banana pro 6 which is also good. Starts of choclaty then a nice fruity aftertaste


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Scott

Why is this workout deemed to be a "hell" one?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well the drops, short rest periods leave you pretty drained. Might look easy on paper but in reality its harder than a standard 6-8 reps kind or workout.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Well the drops, short rest periods leave you pretty drained. Might look easy on paper but in reality its harder than a standard 6-8 reps kind or workout.


Mmmmm, might give that a go


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

its a totally different feeling than a normal workout as I dont really rest any longer than a minute. Next time I do back it will be a standard workout so you get different stimulation each time


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yesterdays legs session

Calves were sore as hell from Wednesday but it's all about the pain

Seated hamstring curls

20kg x 30

30kg x 20

40kg x 11

db sldl

30kg x 20 just a feel set

50kg x 15

50kg x 12

legs ext

20kg x 20

30kg x 20

40kgx20

50kg x 20

50kg x 10

leg press

320kg x 20 rp 6 rp 5

ds

220kg x 20

smith step back lunges

30kg x 10 each leg

50kg x 10 each leg

Im in pain today even the glutes


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

looks brutal, how do you cope being asthmatic with that volume of leg presses


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I just nearly die mate. Sometimes it feel like my lunges are on fire


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BICEPS

30 DEG FLYS

20KG X 20 RP 5 RP 3

INCLINE BENCH

60KG X 10 2 DROPS

SUPERSET

INCLINE PRESS MACHINE X 10 REPS

PEC DEC X10 REPS

FLAT MACHINE PRESS X 10 REPS

EX BAR CURL

30KG X 20 REPS

50KG X 8 REPS 2 DROPS

STRAIGHT BAR CABLE CURL

25KG X 8 4 DROPS

ROPE HAMMERS

5KG X 30

15KG X 20

20KG X 10

ABS SUPERSET

BIKE KICK

CRUNCHES

LEG RAISES


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you noticing any differences to your physique yet with your new training programme?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Things are looking a lot fuller in the chest and delts area. Other than that I am joint pain free which is a massive bonus


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SHOULDERS TRIS AND TRAPS

3/4 VERY HEAVY LATERALS 22X10 22X9

SS

NORMAL LATERALS 12X12 12X10

MACHINE PRESS 20KG X 30 30KG X 18 40KG X 9

CABLE LATERAL 5X20 5X20

SS

CABLE REAR LATERALS 5X20 5X20

ROPE PD 10KG X 30 15KG X 20 20KG X 10

LYING TRI EXT 45KG X 8 2 DROPS

1 ARM REVERSE PD 3 DROPS NOT MUCH WEIGHT

SMITH SHRUG 100KG X 20 100KG X 20

REVERSE SMITH SHRUG 50KG X 20 50KG X20

Nice workout killer pumps


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

QUADS AND HAMMIES

Lying leg curls

35kg x 10

35kg x 9

Romanian deads

140kg x 10

160kg x 8

Back squats

100x12

140kg x10

180kg x2 went for the third and did it with a bit of help

FRONT squats

100kg x 6

100kg x 4 bar slipped out of the groove

pin leg press

150kg x 10

180kg x 10

210kg x 10

Pretty drained after that one.

Also good news I have a assessment day for a job as a membership sale job at fitness first on Thursday so should be good


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Also good news I have a assessment day for a job as a membership sale job at fitness first on Thursday so should be good


That's a sale job with commission iirc, not very well paid, so be careful not to take if it doesn't stack up financially


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Dont worry mate. If im not better off im not moving. I have bills to pay and I dont change to be worse, i change to be better


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Dont worry mate. If im not better off im not moving. I have bills to pay and I dont change to be worse, i change to be better


 Sadly I think most "fun" jobs are paid [email protected]


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Im having a day off work so if its just a learning experiance then so be it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back

narrow grip chins x 10

parallel grip chins x 6

BENT OVER ROWS

90KG X 11

100KG X 8

DEADS

160KG X 10

190KG X 2

PULLDOWNS

60KG X 10

60KG X 8

CALF PRESS

130KG X 12

150K X 6

SMITH MACHINE SEATED CALVES

140KG X 10 RP3 RP 5

All done in 40 minutes

Very happy with this workout. The deads may have been a bit over ambitious but 160kg felt so easy I just had to try heavy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and biceps

Incline smiths

70kg x 7

60kg x 6 rp2

Flat dumbells

30kg x 8

30kg x 6 rp2

15 degree flys

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Do these nice and slow

Extreme stretch with dumbells

Ez bar curls

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

hammers

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

alt dumbell curls

16kg x 8 rp 2

Thats it all done in 30 minutes ish


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Simon m said:


> That's a sale job with commission iirc, not very well paid, so be careful not to take if it doesn't stack up financially


Your right I can earn more now or at least the same


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Today I did legs

Seated hammies

25kg x30

35kg x 20

45kg x 8 then did drop sets all the way back to 20kg 5kg drops

sldl

90kg x 20

90kg x 20

ss

glute ham curls I think I got 8 reps per set on these

Leg ext

20kg x 30

30kg x 20

50kg x 20

80kg x 20

leg press 45 deg plate loaded

400kg x 12 ds 360kg x 10 ds 320kg x 12 ds 300kg x 12 ds 200kg x 20

front squats

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

Done is about an hour 5 so not to shabby

Think tomorrow could be painful


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well as promised I trained at 6.30am. Did 30 mins on the bike at 5 am then had me oats and whey then went to the gym just before it opened at 6.30.It was awful weather today but if you live in the Uk you have to expect that kind of stuff.

Shoulders , triceps and traps

dumbell shoulder press

24kg x12

28kgx 10

28kg x8

dumbell laterals

14kg x 10

14kg x10

rear laterals

12kg x 12

12kg x11

pushdowns

22kg x 12

25kg x10

cg bench

50kg x10

60kg x 8

overhead dumbell extension

22kg x 12

24kg x9

dumbell shrugs

42kg x 15

42kg x 15

That was done in 30 mins.

Felt a little sick during the workout but nothing major. Really nice training early. No chavs, no kit hoggers just a few early birds


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good Galt. I love training early in the morn too. At 6.30am you tend to see a lot of people doing cardio before the rat race into london. Downside is the gettin up 1hr earlier to eat something before hand. Luckily i dont have to do it too often.

I know i dont comment much, but always reading. Keep it up mate :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks mate. Early training is the way forward.Keep reading as whos knows what might happen


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Up bright an early again nice fresh morning it was great to me sneaking around the house on my own.

Back and calves today

PULLDOWNS

60KG X 12

SS

LOW ROW MACHINE

60KG X 12

same superset again but did a triple drop on each exercise must have been about 60 reps.

T bar rows

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

18kg x 4 tripple drop

straight arm pulldowns

20kg x 20

20kg x 12

Back went well didnt feel sick. So I thought I would push the clock a abit and sqeeze in a calves workout

standing calves on smiths

90kg x 12 rp 8 rp 4

seated calves

130kg x 20

ss

standing body weight raises for 30

Did that super set twice

That gave me just enough time for a build and recover, some glutamine complex and a shower


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Fresh is an understatement. However some of the best natural bodybuilders train in home gyms Jon Harris being one


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

had a cracking dinner last night. Mince and tatties. Now thats some nice food. Probably not as Rammers would have but really nice


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello peeps

Leg day

Hammies first

I do these first as it really helps loosen me up for quad work ,I find if i do hammies first I get less niggles also when I have done squats I'm done in so if I do them last i can just leave the gym when i'm done.

Lying hamstring curls

40kg x6

35kg x 8

romanian deads

140x10

180kg x 4

160kg x6

160kg x 6

SQUATS

60KG X 10

100KG X 10 JUST WARM UPS

140KG X 10

160KG X 6

140KG X 8

Always wondered if I go deep enough but one of the guys said my ass nealry touches the floor so thats good. Bit worried that he's looking at my ass

Front squats

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 4

That was me done in. My back is really tight after that


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Up bright and early

My weather station said 2 degrees and it certainly felt like it.

Chest, biceps and abs

Incline press ( one one where the bench is to high)

70kg x 6 rp 4 ds 50kg x 6

I know I dont like this bench but it might help fill out the upper portion if I persist

Straight into

Flat flys

20kg x 12 rp 6 rp3

Then a tri set

flat chest press machine

pec dec

dips

dId that twice 12 reps on each piece of kit

Biceps

Seated cable curl

10kg x30

15kg x 20

10kg x 10 ds back up the stack 5kg each time

Hammers with dumbells

16kg x11 ds 2kg each time till I got to the 4kg dumbells

Standing concentration curls

8kg did 10 reps each arm then switched arms and did that 3 times

Abs

Leg raises and rope crunches

That was that 45 mins


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well another dark rainy day. Got up and even had chance to make the wife a drink before i went to the gym.

Shoulders traps and triceps

Triset of

Cable side raises

high cable rear delt

cable front raises

did 3 tri sets, 30 reps, 20 reps, 8-12 reps

Machine shoulder press, the handles come together so kind of like dumbbells

50kg x 12 ds 5kg each drop till 10kg 40 reps in total

tricep pushdowns

10kg x 30

20kg x 20

30kg x 11

overhead cable ext

20kgx 12 ds down to 5kg

dumbell kick backs

30, 20, 10 cant remember the weight.

Ez bar shrugs seated

90kg x 12 rp 5 rp 3 ds 50kg x 10

All done wanted to do calves but will hit them with legs on Friday


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Friday I trained Legs by way of a change

Seated hamstring curls

50kg x 11 then 5 10kg drops getting as many reps as I could

SLDL

100kg x 20

ss

gluate ham raise x 12

sldl

100kg x 25

ss

lying hamstring curls

40kg x 6 then 5 drops of 5kg each

the sldl were performed in the lower end of the range so the bar never came above my mid thigh to keep stress on the hamms

leg ext

70kg x 20

70kg x 20

ss

Smith lunges

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

leg press

300kg x 30 rp 10 rp 10 rp 10

goblet squats

40kg x 30

calves

toe press

100kg x 20

15kg x 10 then 4 drops

My hams are really fried today


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

wHAT BETTER WAY TO START THE WEEK THAN TRAINING BACK AT 6.30 AM:rolleyes:

Chins

me x 12

+6kg x 6 ds 3

bent over rows

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

Should be in the 6-8 rep range but i was stronger than normal

Deads

50kg x 20

90kg x 10

130kg x 10

160kg x 10

190kg x 2

Got this done abit quicker than imagined so did

seated calves

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 8

That went better than expected. First time doing heavy back in the morning and it was pretty strong


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

-2 this morning which didn't feel so cold.

Chest

incline dumbells

36kg x 10

40kg x5

Next time I think i will just stick to the 40's

flat dumbell flys

20kg x 9

20kg x6

Flat bench

50kg x10

70kg x 6

ez bar curls

50kg x 10

50kg x9

1arm hammers

20kg x 10

22kg x 9

Had a few minutes left so hit abs with rope crunches and leg raises


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Went off after work to go to my nice little Friday leg gym but the road to it was shut so had to go to the weekday gym. Now the reason I train legs at the Foundry instead of Ringwood is that Ringwood is not very well equiped for legs. Upped body is ace but legs is a bugger so this workout is a bit moderate.

Smith squats 2 sets

front smiths 2 sets

legs press 2 sets

dumbell lying hamstring curls 3 sets

dumbell sldl 2 sets

calf press 3 sets

seated calf 3 3sets

Not bother with weight as it was not much to shout about. The calf stuff i did with a purposeful stop at the bottom and contaction at the top. Makes things much much more painful


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Today was a nice back session

v bar pulldowns

ss

row machine

2 supersets 20 reps per exercise

straight arm pulldowns

ss

low cable row

2 supersets 20 reps per exercise

t bar rowss

ss

db pullovers

3 supersets 20 reps per exercise

well that was pump tastic

did a bit of abs after then off the the joys of work Wink


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work mate, things coming along nicely i see.

How do you rate the straight arm pull downs? I see people doing them but not something i've considered myself. Hits the lats right?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes they hit the lats. They are ok for a change but you have to get the form spot on

went to the non hardcore gym today as apparently the roads to the other place are like sheets of ice.

Seated hammie curls

50 reps

30 reps

10 reps and then drops

lying dumbell hamstring curls

ss

dumbell sldl

2 sets 20 of each on the first 15 of each on the second

standing calf raise on the smtihs

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10 then 2 drops

did a 1 second pause at the top and bottom of each rep

seated dumbell calf raise

ss

standing bodyweight calf raise

2 supersets lots of reps cant rememeber

leg ext

5 sets of 20 adding weight each set

pin leg press

190kg x 10 rp 10 rp 10

quad set all on the smiths

lunge on left leg 10 reps

lunge on right leg 10 reps

close stance squat 10 reps

wide stance squat 10 reps

Thats 1 set and I did that twice then I went home Grin


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

as Christmas gets closer the weekends seem to get busier and busier. Never mind looking forward to doing christams lunch for my Mum and Dad.

Today workout

CHEST AND BICEPS

Incline press

70kg x 9 ds 50kg 10

flat dumbell fly x20 reps

ss

flat dumbell press 10 reps

twice

pec dec 20 reps

ss

flat press machine 20 reps

twice

preachers curls

ss

dumbell hammers

twice

concentration curls 10 reps

ss

rope hammers 20 reps

twice

For the first time since trainers early I actually got a pump. Really good workout


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello mate

I feel that i am probably growing as I would if i had continued to go heavy all the time. However that would have really hurt my joints and with this i'm getting minimal joint pain and very rarely feel really run down.

the last of the cycle of pump or higher rep workouts the heavy "week" starts on Friday with legs

Shoulders, triceps and traps today

Cable laterals

ss

cable rear delt raises

20 reps 2 sets last a double drop

machine press

20 reps rp 10 rp 10

rope pushdowns

30 reps

20 reps

10 reps 2 drops

Overhead dumbell ext

ss

close grip pushdowns

20 reps each

2 sets

dumbell shrugs

20 reps to the front

20 reps to the side

then did some abs and rushed off to work


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Friday I did a legs day

BACK SQUATS

140KG X 8

150KG X 6

160KG X 6

180KG X 3 I COULD OF GOT A 4TH BUT THE FORM WOULD HAVE BEEN APPALING

fronts

100kg x 6

100kg x 7

Lying hamstring curls

35kg x8

40kg x 5

35kg x 6

sldl

130kg x 8

130kg x 9

calf press on 45 deg leg press

200kg x 10

200kg x 10

did some seated calf on the smiths but it didn't feel right

Today was Back

chins

me x8

+10kg x 5

+4kg x6

bent over rows

90kg x 12

130kg x 4

110kg x 8

110kg x 7

deads

170kg x 6

170kg x 5

calf press on pin leg press

150kg x 6

150kg x8

seated calf on smiths

180kgx 8

180kg x 8

didn't like doing a full legs as i was low on steam a bit by calf's and I just about have enough time to add it in with back which i prefer.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

chest and biceps today

Incline dumbells

40kg x 9

40kg x 6

incline fly

20kg x 9

20kg x7

flat press machine

70kg x 8

70kg x 5 rp 2

ez cul

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

dumbell curls

20kg x 6

20kg x 7

hammers

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Did a bit of abs as well.

Seem to have picked up a cough which I need to keep an eye on due to being asthmatic. Doubled up on my inhalers which usually sees off any coughs


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I think its time to close this journal as I have this flu thing so wont be doing much this week. See you again in a new jounral come2011 for the prep


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok bud, look forward to your next prep. Have a good christmas matey :thumb:

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------

